
If GDP was down 3.6%, then Walmart is now growing by 26.1% - gne1963
http://goodnewseconomist.com/2009/02/retail-growth-already-skyrocketing-in.html
======
gojomo
Wal-Mart's January sales are up 1.8% _over the comparable period 1 year ago_ ,
not December. So you can't multiply (or even compound) that by 12 to get an
annual figure.

